# Tank Diary



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi,
I am going to make this thread where i will keep all my fish pics. So you will be able to see how my tank/fish change over time.
Hope you like this but sorry if im blabbing on about rubbish here!

*Here is some Tank Info about the 36 Gallon:*
1x Juwel 18 watt Daylight tube
1x Juwel 18 watt warm-lite tube
1x Juwel 100W heater
1x Juwel powerhead/filter system

*Tank contents:*
1x Angelfish 
1x Gourami
1x Dwarf plec
2x Red fin tetra
2x Rainbowfish (M/F)
2x kribs [M/F] (and approx *10-15 babys*)
4x Endlers livebearers (2M/2F)
4x Bronze cory cats

*Here is some tank info about the 10 Gallon:*
1x Hagen 9 watt tube
1x visi-therm 50W heater
1x Aqua clear 20 powerhead with sponge attached to it
1x Algarde sponge filter

*Tank contents:*
(temporary conditions)
1x orange platy
4x neon tetras
3x Zebra danios

*Notes​*Ive noticed some behaviour going on between the kribs, the male is attacking but not eating the babys because he wants to spawn but the female needs to check up on the babys.
Also most of the java moss has somehow moved over the actual pot instead of it being just in one place, the kribs must be making a new nest.
The babys are getting some of their main stripes and they are at the stage where you can sex them. Some are cheeky and actually go off swimming around the tank into open space when the mother is somewhere else.
I think in maybe about a month or so they will certainly be big enough not to be eaten by other tank mates and maybe even sell if im lucky.
It looks asif the rainbows are preparing to spawn aswell, they are showing off to each other EVERY morning but its funny they never show off at afternoon or night? odd...and the endlers are settling in very nice now and courting sometimes. Everyone is getting along nicely now ive moved the other fish to the 10g but the kribs still have thir moments. The other week i lost one of my danios for some unknown reason, its was pretty plump and one that wasnt so active for the past few days.
Ive decided to ditch the bubbles this time and i may renew the air wall for a more neater finer one some time after the kribs have gone. I splashed out on a new GH testing kit and 6 little co2 bars for just £3.00 that last 12 months!!!! Today my lfs are getting a hagen co2 diffuser in for me so i may have a shot at using that aswell.
So here is some pictures just to see how the tank is now and the fish,


*Krib Fry pictures:*













*Rainbows*
Now this is the most clearest pic i could get of the rainbows showing off. The female got very dark/shiny grey under her mouth and head parts, the male got this shiny grey line aswell but half way through his body.



*Gourami*



*Bronze Cory Cats*
I like this cheeky pic, even though its not very good quality i think it looks funny with the little krib fry peeping out of the stones


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Dwarf Plec*



*36 Gallon tank (Juwel Rio 125)

*

*10 Gallon tank*



*Plant idea:*

Well i though my java fern needed a bit of prooning with all those plants it was sending out, so i picked them off and tried to make it look pretty natural and how other people have it aswell. This is it, please tell me what you think and wether it looks good! 



*Thanks ALL in advance for reading and looking at this,
Cheers,
Fish Friend*


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ther 36g looks great absolutely beautiful I love it. The 10g looks great also though in my opinion some more plants over on the sides of the tank would make it look a little better. BUT GREAT LOOKING TANKS BEAUTIFUL PLANTS


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i like the plant grow out, nice natural feel, what kind of rainbow you got? I heard rainbows were BW


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, nice tanks! Plants look very healthy.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks, the rainbows are boesmanis...yeah i know what size they get to  what do you mean by BW ??


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Update time folks*

Im just updating stuff on my tanks here,

*Here is some Tank Info about the 36 Gallon:*
1x Juwel 18 watt Daylight tube
1x Juwel 18 watt warm-lite tube
1x Juwel 100W heater
1x Juwel powerhead/filter system
1x hagen co2 canister
1x hagen co2 diffuser

*Tank contents:*
1x Angelfish 
1x Gourami
1x Dwarf plec
1x Spotted Golden Platy
2x Red fin tetra
2x Rainbowfish (M/F)
2x kribs [M/F] (Just spawned)
4x Endlers livebearers (2M/2F)
4x Bronze cory cats

*Notes*
Well ive added co2 into the system now and i can see the difference right away!! plants have started opening up and flourishing now which is good. The only problem i have though is the co2 brewery, in the instructions it has to go inside the tank to keep it warm, is this needed? because i dont like the look of that hideous thing and its taking up too much room!! Aswell as that im concerend that its diffusing too much at a time, at times there have been up to 8 bubbles all going up, is this normal aswell????
Kribs have spawned about a week ago and female is still keeping baby wrigglers inside the cave, but i didnt really want this to happen. it has thrown my plans for the tank way off the track unfortunately, i may have to split them up after this spawn. Ive also added a Spotted Golden Platy to the tank, and i may swap my two remaining danios for two more after the big hickup. Ill tell you about that later...
Ive taken the 5 fry out that i culd find but there is about 2-3 more. Ive noticed when ever the female sees a baby she instantly goes for it, why is this? and she does it to the male aswell every spawn?? 
Im getting worried about my Gourami, it is not active and very sluggish, it couldnt have a disease or dying could it? or is that just the way it is?? 

*Krib fry (about 1 inch now)*


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Carrying on*
This is the 36G and pics of its contents:


*
Female endler:*


*Gourami: *(messed up on this picture!!)



This is the new addition, the 'Spotted golden platy' not sure if its right name though, i may be swapping my danios for two more of them i like them so much!!



Here is the cabomba flourishing with the new added co2:



*And this is the co2 diffuser:*



*Here is some tank info about the 10 Gallon:*
1x Hagen 9 watt tube
1x visi-therm 50W heater
1x Aqua clear 20 powerhead with sponge attached to it
1x Algarde sponge filter

Tank contents:
(temporary conditions)
1x orange platy
4x neon tetras
2x Zebra danios
5x baby krib fry

*10G:*


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

sorry my mind was thinking of another fish, I don't believe rainbows are BW, sry for the mix up, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, thats a really nice 10 gallon :-D


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Well kribs have bred again, quite annoied because i didnt want this to happen, but oh well, here are some pics of the fry now, there is quite alot atleast 50! It had ruined my plans to change the tank at xmas, i can live with it


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*36 gallon:*

*Update:*

Ive taken the co2 canister out of my tank now seeing as it wasnt needed.
And the kribs ate the fry had a big fight for sometime and fell out, but they are kind of getting back together thankfully 

Here they are 



One of the remaining krib fry in the 36G:









A good shot of the new guy


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Clown Loach tucking into a nice peice of cucumber *



*Now heres the female, she has regained most of her colour despite the fall out*





*Does anyone know what this weird stem is growing out of my gravel????  *


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*10 Gallon:*

Kribs are really growing now! Some are even over 1 inch :grin: And the help keep the sand clean by digging into it and also releasing some of those stagnant air bubble things!


*Red fin tetra*





Now this is what i call cool!  i was just messing around with paint when this happened! 



*Endlers*







*Thanks for looking,
FishFriend*


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah that pic of the platy is cool you must have done that in a program like Infraview and hit negative huh? I had done that to the pic of my betta on my avatar and it made him blue but it looked like it was a pic of an actual blue betta. But anyways the tanks still look great. I can't wait untill I get the light and plants for my 10g right now it's pretty plain with just a piece of driftwood and flourite but I want to make a beatiful planted tank like youv'e got just waiting on my PC light.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

tanks  cant seem to keep black beard algae off my plant though, anyone have any tips???


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Nothing chged that much but ive bought a new light for my 10 gallon and changed the filter around
Oh..we cant forget the new guy!!! hes called george, i picked him up yesterday for just helping abit around my lfs and he is so cool! ive called him geroge to remember the 12 yr old phirana that died the other day in the lfs  due to the painting going on, it polluted thier water now only 1 is left and they are always a massive hit with customers!
The new guy:







*Feeding time with george*


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

This is where the kribs are preparing to spawn again now they have got back together...god help me :chair: 







*One of the calico platys, its funny that i can only get a pic of that one?*


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

The 10 gallon piccys:


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

*Can you see the difference?????
Before:*

*
After: :wd:*


----------

